# Save Baggage Fees....WEAR Your Luggage!



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's one way to save some money on baggage fees, lol...http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/20/travel/wearable-luggage-jaktogo/


----------

